# المجموعة الكاملة من برامج التصميم الخرسانى وحصر الكميات



## bomayar (12 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وبه نستعين

إلى كل من لم يتمكن من الحصول على برامج التصميم الخرسانى أقدم لكم المجموعة الكاملة لتصميم العناصر الخرسانية الآتية :
1- تصميم البلاطات ( المصمتة ذات الإتجاه الواحد وذات الإتجاهين - المفرغة ذات الإتجاه الواحد وذات الإتجاهين - المسطحة ).
2- تصميم الكمرات وإيجاد حديد الكانات .
3 - تصميم الأعمدة المقيدة وغير المقيدة وكذلك المعرضة لعزوم أحادى أو مزدوج بجانب الحمل المحورى .
4 - تصميم القواعد المنفصلة ( المعرضة لضغط فقط والمعرضة لضغط وعزوم ) .
5 - برنامج حصر الكميات الإنشائية للقواعد والأعمدة والكمرات والبلاطات المصمتة والحوائط الساندة .
6 - برنامج حساب الترخيم للكمرات والبلاطات والكوابيل والتأكد من أمانه طبقا للكود المصرى .

أهدى هذه المجموعة إلى كل إخوانى المهندسين وأخواتى المهندسات وبالأخص طلبة وخريجو قسم الهندسة المدنية بهندسة عين شمس راجيا من الله أن تعينهم فى دراستهم أو بعد تخرجهم بإذن الله تعالى .

ولاتنسونى فى دعائكم نفعنى الله وإياكم

برامجى فى التصميم الخرسانى.part1.rar


برامجى فى التصميم الخرسانى.part2.rar​


----------



## jamaika3003 (12 يونيو 2009)

شكرا والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## سيد طه محمد (12 يونيو 2009)

ملفات جميلة يا بشمهندس و مجهود واضح فيهم ............... جزاك الله كل خيرا


----------



## odwan (13 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وألف شكر على هذا المجهود الرائع والجميل حقاً
بورك فيك ورفع الله قدرك وزادك علماً
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## bakr.mohamed (13 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فى ما تقدمه للناس من اعمال قيمة
وجزاك الله عنها خيراكثيرا
انفع الناس انفعهم للناس


----------



## محمدطه صادق (13 يونيو 2009)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خير


----------



## امير الصباح (13 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله في كل عمل يفيد الجميع


----------



## حسين ابو الهنا (13 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم ... وشكرا لكم


----------



## um muhab (14 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم,,,,
الرجاء المساعدة في عمل جدول كميات تفصيلي لبناء فيلا ،،،،
وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## صلاح سالم عمر (14 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا علي هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## البرنس رامى (14 يونيو 2009)

بارك اللة فيكم ملفات جميلة


----------



## bomayar (16 يونيو 2009)

خالص تقديرى وعظيم إحترامى لكل من شارك بالرد على هذه المشاركة .


----------



## eng.amani (16 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير بس لو سمحت اي كود تستخدم هنا ؟


----------



## السهيكي (16 يونيو 2009)

bomayar قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> وبه نستعين
> 
> إلى كل من لم يتمكن من الحصول على برامج التصميم الخرسانى أقدم لكم المجموعة الكاملة لتصميم العناصر الخرسانية الآتية :
> ...


جزاك الله احسن الجزاء على هذا العمل


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (16 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## AZNAG (16 يونيو 2009)

Chakara allaho lakaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (16 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## almomani (16 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الجداول الرائعة
وان شاء الله يستفيد منها الجميع
ولاتتوقف اخي عن التطوير والمزيد


----------



## bomayar (16 يونيو 2009)

ردا على eng.amani الكود المستخدم لجميع هذه البرامج هو الكود المصرى لتصميم وتنفيذ المنشآت الخرسانية المسلحة 1995 ( التحديث الأول - الطبعة الأولى ) 1996 . 

وأرحب بالرد على أى أسئلة أو إستفسارات أخرى بالنسبة لتلك البرامج أو أى أسئلة فى مجال الهندسة المدنية عامة .


----------



## مهندس محمد سلطان (16 يونيو 2009)

الله يكرمك ويوفقك للخير
انفع الناس انفعهم للناس
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## صافى محمود (16 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير واللهم زيدك علما


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (16 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخوية العزيز ...


----------



## gohary_h (17 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## mdsayed (19 يونيو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخبر*​


----------



## Lordmedo (22 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mokh (22 يونيو 2009)

مشكور الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## سارة العراقية (23 يونيو 2009)

مشكوريين وبارك الله فيك


----------



## hassanakid (4 أغسطس 2009)

تسلم يابطل اللة يجزاك الف خير ودمت فى صحة ونماء


----------



## mido158 (5 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ادهم المصرئ (5 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ومشكور اخى الفاضل على المجهود


----------



## الذهب النادر (6 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (6 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي مجهودك الرائع
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مسلم (6 أغسطس 2009)

مشطور أخي الكريم 
جاري التحميل 
تقبل مروري


----------



## salim salim (9 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك و جزاك الخير الكثير على مجهودك المتميز


----------



## eccnw (9 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير وسدد خطاك إلى مايحب ويرضى وتقر عينك


----------



## م.عبدالله (12 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكـ الــلــه الــــف خــيــر


----------



## كريم اباظه (12 أغسطس 2009)

الله ينور يا هندسه قشطه عليك))) ربنا يحميك


----------



## mousad1210 (12 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله في كل عمل يفيد الجميع


----------



## احمد كم الماز (12 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً على المجهود ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## سميرإبراهيم (12 أغسطس 2009)

جزيل الشكر والتقدير عالمجهود القيم وربنا يعطيك العافيه


----------



## life for rent (13 أغسطس 2009)

ممتااااااااااااااااااااااااازة عن تجربة


----------



## م/محمد يحيى حطروم (14 أغسطس 2009)

ألف ألف شكر أخي العزيز


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (14 أغسطس 2009)

مجهود رائع الله يوفقك


----------



## هشام الشافعى (15 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الجبار ويارب يكون فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## rawan_200699 (15 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير ووفقك الله


----------



## علي منصور (24 أغسطس 2009)

شكراً
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس الديواني (24 أغسطس 2009)

مجموعه رائعه جدا
تحياتي وشكرا


----------



## وردة الإسلام (24 أغسطس 2009)

هذه الملفات امتدادها xls

كيف يتم فتحها لأنها لا تفتح على جهازي . وجزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## wewa (24 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## bomayar (25 أغسطس 2009)

الأخت الكريمة وردة الإسلام هذه الملفات ببرنامج Excel لذلك يجب أن يكون على جهازك نسخة من برنامج Office ويفضل Office 2003 لضمان الفتح السليم والجيد للبرامج .


----------



## essam123456 (3 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## descovery_2000 (4 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فى ما تقدمه للناس من اعمال قيمة
وجزاك الله عنها خيراكثيرا


----------



## yousifj200 (5 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز والله جهد رائع


----------



## المهندسه هديل جلوب (10 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يوفقك لمساعدة الاخرين ويزيدك علما


----------



## مقاول مبتدىء (10 سبتمبر 2009)

thanks a lot....for your effort


----------



## maher_steel (30 أكتوبر 2009)

* ملفات جميلة يا بشمهندس و مجهود واضح فيهم جزاك الله كل خيرا*​


----------



## المهندس جون (30 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر و جزاك الله خير على المشاركة القيمة


----------



## sniper1975 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ......................مجهود رائع


----------



## Mustafa.Hamdallah (30 أكتوبر 2009)

اكثر من رائع ومشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد غريب الصغير (30 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا وجزااك الهه خيرا


----------



## radmany1 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

تسلم والله ياباش مهندس


----------



## الاهلاوى للابد (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*الف شكر وجزاك الله خير*


----------



## mdsayed (13 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندسون يغلبون (30 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وعلما
فريد


----------



## salim salim (30 يناير 2010)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.محمد عمران (1 فبراير 2010)

مشكور على هذا الجهد الطيب.


----------



## محمد 977 (2 فبراير 2010)

*مشكووووووووووووووووور*

مشكووووووووووووووووور
الف الف الف شكر من صميم القلب 
تسلم الأيادي من صميم القلب 
الف شكر 
نطمع بالمزيد من التميز و الإبداع


----------



## eng_maged (2 فبراير 2010)

جزاااااااااااااااااااااااااك الله خيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييرا


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (4 فبراير 2010)

المجموعة الكاملة من برامج التصميم الخرسانى وحصر الكميات


----------



## زينب.. (4 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله بجهدك اخي الكريم


----------



## ابو مريم البغدادي (4 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد الرعيض (4 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووور جداااااااااا


----------



## مهندس احمد فاروق (4 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (4 فبراير 2010)

تسلم يا عم و جزاك الله خير 
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## nazarassem (5 فبراير 2010)

لكم منا الشكر و التقدير


----------



## باسل خالد (5 فبراير 2010)

شكراً لك أخي الكريم


----------



## بوشناق (5 فبراير 2010)

موضوع رائع ولا تحرمنا من المزيد


----------



## ماجد الحسينى (5 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## البازفتحى (5 فبراير 2010)

*لو فيه اى حاجة او برنامج لمعرفة حساب كمية الحديد والخرسانات المسلحة الاجمالية للمبنى*​


----------



## a8484 (18 فبراير 2010)

ياخى الله يبارك فيك وندعو باقى الاعضاء وانا اولهم بتقديم مثل هذة البرامج التى توفر الكثير من الوقت


----------



## fouadm87 (26 يونيو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Eng.zeky (26 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك والف شكر


----------



## ST.ENG (26 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## msh_soul (27 يونيو 2010)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خير


----------



## لمين بوطيبة (7 أغسطس 2010)

Merci boq


----------



## myada1 (7 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ali_mahmod151 (7 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## عادل رأفت متولي (26 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## etc (17 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيريي الدنيا و الآخرة و نفع بك
كل الشكر و التقدير لك


----------



## carine-ar (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*merci mon ami*​


----------



## laive (17 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (21 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااا وفقك الله لكل خير و نتمنى دوام التواصل و رفد المنتدى بما هو جديد و مفيد


----------



## m m a (13 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## m m a (13 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## m m a (13 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## m m a (13 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## m m a (13 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## m m a (13 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## m m a (13 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## m m a (13 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## m m a (13 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## m m a (13 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## m m a (13 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## m m a (13 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## m m a (13 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## m m a (13 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## حفظ الله علي (16 ديسمبر 2010)

Very good


----------



## syassora (20 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## حنين ميسره (9 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## shehata_1980 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً وجعله في ميزان حسناتك يوم الحساب


----------



## م الجراني (24 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## hk_shahin (24 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا.........جزيلا


----------



## wael-b (24 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود الكبير


----------



## msh_soul (24 أكتوبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=138360#ixzz1bj3HXOiH

بارك الله فيك وألف شكر على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## eng/ahmed99 (25 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر اخى الكريم


----------



## المهندس حسام حسني (25 أكتوبر 2011)

راقي


----------



## ayman shawky (25 أكتوبر 2011)

جميل جدا 
شكرا على مجهودك


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (26 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## omarnasreldeen (26 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الجفري (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## maged1910 (26 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mahmoud awaaad (26 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خييييييييييير


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا يا هندسة


----------



## ادهم احمد على (26 أكتوبر 2011)

تسلم الأيادى


----------



## م.عطا (28 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير جاري التحميل


----------



## wagih khalid (28 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## aburashid (29 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## السيدنصير (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيكم ... وشكرا لكم*​


----------



## zxzx_0007 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يحفظك


----------



## wagih khalid (30 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يباركلك


----------



## ابوحميد الجن (1 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amrosy (2 فبراير 2012)

مجهود ممتاز شكرا لك و بالتوفيق


----------



## eng-sharif (2 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## shreif16672 (5 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أكرم النحال (5 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على البرامج الرائعة


----------



## مهندس مينا (5 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## bboumediene (5 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hamedo123 (30 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## w1981 (30 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سهم اليمن2012 (31 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## civo (6 يونيو 2013)

_*شكرا بجد للناس اللي تحب تساعد زمايلها المهندسين *_
:73: :73::73::73::73:


----------



## eng.haider.mubder (7 يونيو 2013)

مشكوريييييييييين على هذي الجهود


----------



## سميرالطحان (25 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## taiscer (26 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mousad1210 (26 مارس 2014)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا علي هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (26 مارس 2014)

مشكور على المجهود الطيب


----------



## ahmednafie (2 أبريل 2014)

الف شكر على هذه المجموعة الرائعة من البرامج


----------



## محمد السعيد على (3 أبريل 2014)

*جزاكم الله كل خير*​


----------



## mohamedfrah (4 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (4 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيراااا


----------



## amrcivil (4 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خيراً​


----------



## معمر السمومي (4 أبريل 2014)

الله يجزاك بالخير


----------



## م وائل حسنى (7 أكتوبر 2016)

اشكرك يا باش مهندس وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## body55 (8 أكتوبر 2016)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmا


----------



## احمد بدة (11 أكتوبر 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## anas sleem (19 ديسمبر 2016)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## msh_soul (19 ديسمبر 2016)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ELKAISAR (21 ديسمبر 2016)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

